# Whites landing



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Heading there probably Sunday anyone know of water clarity?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

The whole bay was super muddy on Monday. Never had real good clarity anyways

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok thanks hopefully it improves by Sunday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

When the bay gets this dirty , it stays dirty for a large part of the winter . It has been a muddy mess since the last warm spell and rain we have had 3 weeks ago . I would reconsider where to fish as there is no way it will be fishable by Sunday . If you go all the luck in the world to you . East Harbor would be a better bet in my eyes.

Dwayne


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ain't no fish around there anyways. Wasting your time. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks d Wayne sounds like a waste of time probably gonna hit east harbor up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gregger (Jul 12, 2012)

Any updates on the clarity?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

bring a glass with ya and stock up on all the chocolate milk you want! Sunday it had 2" of visibilty with a chome swedish pimple....awful. hopefully by this weekend it'll clean up some.....hopefully.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea scum was with me and he pretty much summed it up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gregger (Jul 12, 2012)

thistubesforu said:


> Yea scum was with me and he pretty much summed it up.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks. I figured, just hoping to hear something positive about the bay.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

2 weeks ago there was an inch of visability .Another 8 weeks and you will have a foot of visabilty . This place will be very dirty till March . Same thing happened in 2010 . Started off dirty and stayed dirty the whole season . Water is more dense at the freezing point so it takes forever to clean up . Plus the length of the river there keeps feeding dirty water for a while .

Dwayne


----------

